# Invitation from HGV for timeshare presentation



## German Expat (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got a phone call from the Hilton Grand Vacations club claiming they have my phone number from Hilton Honors.

I showed some interest in Hawaii and they offered me 4 nights at the Waikola Village for 649 or 6 nights for around 850 (can't remember the exact amount) for around February / March 2009 (the time we plan to go somewhere warm each year away from Colorado  ). They claimed I can pick the actual dates when getting closer to 2009.

After I didn't bite they offered additional either 1 week free rental car for the 6 nights or 200 Hilton vacation dollars for the 4 nights. I told them to call me tomorrow since I need to talk to my wife.

I am not too familiar with timeshares yet and just started to read my way into the forums here. If I buy I would buy on the resale market in any case and I am not sure whether HGV would match our travel pattern but we planned to go to Hawaii in any case.

Now to my questions :

a) is this pretty much a standard deal or are there better to be had ?
b) did anybody here do it and how was their experience ?
c) did you get any hilton privileges when checking in (I am Diamond by September 2008 with Hilton Honors, currently Gold)
d) they want 299$ downpayment, any issues then getting the actual vacation ?
e) any nasty hard sell (not that I care much, I got a 3 year old and he will rip their place apart after 1 hour in any case )
f) can I get hilton points or qualifying nights on this stay ?
g) anything else I should consider

My current idea is that for a 2 hour boring time share presentation and some hard sales tactics I can get a pretty decent vacation deal and also see whether I like their property on Hawaii in case I want to go the resale route.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## linsj (Jun 13, 2008)

As I posted over at flyertalk, this is a good deal, even without the honors benefits, which you won't get. The only problem is getting the date you want; but if you can be flexible, go for it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree that if you're already planning a trip this is a good deal.


BUT HGVC has some of the best treatment of resale owners, therefore making buying direct from HGVC a very pricey mistake. Listen to their pitch for 90 minutes, thank them for their time and tell them you're buying resale!

Good Luck


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 13, 2008)

My 2 cents:  Go.  But be prepared to waste half-a-day, not just 90 minutes, 'cuz you'll find yourself talking to the floor manager after the salesman gives up, and then you'll want to find a coffee shop or bar to decompress.

Don't say you're buying resale... too much of that and they really will start to hammer the resale buyers like they've talked about.  I'd use actual reasons not to pull the trigger:  "From what I've seen+heard -- 1. HGVC builds in too few places (Hawaii, Vegas, Florida) and the rest of your properties are merely affiliated by contract.  2. I need to investigate other systems which own more properties where I'm likely to go.  3.  To book 1-nite at a Cat.4 hotel is how-many-points?  'Whee, doggie!'  4. RCI reservations are often unavailable and difficult to make.  5. There's much  uncertainty about whether Blackstone Group (which recently bought Hilton) will be making changes or spinning off parts of Hilton.  6.  How much are the MF's+taxes?  Heck, I can rent a week thru VRBO for that amount, without having to buy anything."


----------



## jscboston (Jun 14, 2008)

In my opinion, this is the best way to end a timeshare sales pitch.....

"This is a great deal of money.  We are absolutely, positively not going to make a decision on this today.  We need to go home, take another look at our financial situation, and think it over.  You may call us in 2 weeks and we will give you an answer."  

They will not be happy with this answer, but there is no way for them to debate you on it if you stand firm.  If you start to give substantive objections (e.g. trading is too difficult, etc) you invite a neverending debate.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Do it- good deal-great resort.
Besides , you have a 3 year old "Ripper" and probably more "rippers"to follow, so its timeshare time for you. 
IMO,timeshares are so stress free and comfortable, that after having children the timeshare experience has brought fun back to our vacations

Anyway, just  go through the motions- and buy resale after- 
You may want to check with a broker like Seth Nock just to get an idea of resale prices b4 you go-
Of course you  have to deal with high airline fares


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 15, 2008)

We are veteran timeshare owners (36 weeks at last count lol!!!) and are booked into the HGVC on the strip in Vegas for 3 nights.  It coincides with a tournament we'll be attending in Vegas and for 90 minutes (yeah we'll only do 90 cuz we've been there, done that lol) the price was right.  Do it!  Nothing to waste but some time.  Linda


----------



## jcatblum (Jun 15, 2008)

Last week I was offered the following over the phone......

4 airline tickets to  get me to my free one week stay at any Hilton Hotel. If I purchased

5,000 pts for $20,990 has a  $867 yr mf
or
7,000 pts for $32,490 has a  $932 yr mf

consider what the pts sale for resale I just didn't see the benifit... I guess if you figured a romm at $1,000 a night and 4 airline tickets..... then maybe it was an ok incentive... but seriously... I was not trying to book a room in one of their $1,000 a night hotels.... not my cup of tea with 2 kids!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 15, 2008)

There was no purchase of pts. in my offer.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 21, 2008)

Moderators,

What does this have to do with timeshare?  :hysterical:




_[To report spam, please click the triangular shaped button at the bottom of the box under your name.  - Thanks, DeniseM]_



<----


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is a really good good.  There is no nasty or high pressure sells pitch.  And the whole thing won't last more than 2 hours.  (unless you engage in a lot of conversation and questions.)


----------

